# Probleme connection  a distance NAS Synology



## Pickis (19 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour.
J'ai un NAS au travail.
depuis chez moi, j'arrive a me connecter dessus depuis Safari, depuis Filezilla, mais impossible en passant par le Finder via la commande "cmd+K".
Je deviens chevre !
quand je valide le mot de passe le message suivant arrive : 
veuillez vérifier le nom ou l'adresse ip du serveur puis réessayez. si le problème persiste, contacter votre administrateur système.


----------



## hercut (21 Décembre 2018)

Question bête, mais on sait jamais ...
As tu activé l'accès AFP dans  service de fichier ?


----------



## Pickis (25 Décembre 2018)

hercut a dit:


> Question bête, mais on sait jamais ...
> As tu activé l'accès AFP dans  service de fichier ?


Je trouve ça sur le NAS? Si oui je vais chercher. Merci et je reviens vers toi.


----------



## Pickis (28 Décembre 2018)

Pickis a dit:


> Je trouve ça sur le NAS? Si oui je vais chercher. Merci et je reviens vers toi.


Oui AFP activer sur le NAS


----------



## guytoon48 (28 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Quick Connect activé?


----------



## Dendro77 (28 Décembre 2018)

J'ai un soucis similaire depuis mon passage à mojave, je ne peux plus activer Quick Connect et j'ai un message d'erreur de serveur alors que tout fonctionne par ailleurs, y compris Time Machine vers ce nas


----------



## esales (29 Décembre 2018)

Aucun problème sur les miens. J’utilise Mojave et les Syno ont les dernières versions DSM. J’y accède sans problème via Quick Connect.

Il serait peut-être utile de désactiver Quick Connect depuis l’interface DSM puis de reconnecter le NAS à Quick Connect...


----------



## Dendro77 (29 Décembre 2018)

esales a dit:


> Aucun problème sur les miens. J’utilise Mojave et les Syno ont les dernières versions DSM. J’y accède sans problème via Quick Connect.
> 
> Il serait peut-être utile de désactiver Quick Connect depuis l’interface DSM puis de reconnecter le NAS à Quick Connect...



Merci
Mais au final, hier soir j'ai réinitialisé le nas et maintenant ça roule


----------



## hercut (30 Décembre 2018)

Dendro77 a dit:


> Merci
> Mais au final, hier soir j'ai réinitialisé le nas et maintenant ça roule


Parfait alors ^^, dommage d'avoir du faire une re-install :s



guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quick Connect activé?


Je ne recommande pas Quickconnect, il est plutôt recommander d'avoir son propre NdD, mais bon c'est surtout purement parano, car si on passe  pas QC on laisse son acces a synology ...


----------



## Pickis (1 Janvier 2019)

Tout d'abord meilleurs voeux et merci de vous pencher sur mon problème. Alors je vais passer pour un demeurer mais "Quick connect c'est quoi? je le trouve ou?"


----------



## peyret (1 Janvier 2019)

https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/knowledgebase/DSM/help/DSM/AdminCenter/connection_quickconnect


----------



## Pickis (1 Janvier 2019)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé dans mon NAS le quickconnect, il est bien activé. et malheureusement avec  le raccourci : CMD+K ça ne marche toujours pas.....





Voila ce que j'ai trouvé sur le NAS.
Je me suis connecté par Safari la colonne "Synology" ou la c'est niquel, et par le Finder FreeDNS on voient bien que ça ne marche pas.


----------



## hercut (1 Janvier 2019)

Pickis a dit:


> Tout d'abord meilleurs voeux et merci de vous pencher sur mon problème. Alors je vais passer pour un demeurer mais "Quick connect c'est quoi? je le trouve ou?"



C’est ce qu’on te demande dans les premières minutes de configuration de ton nas ...

Ça te permet de te connecter sur celui-ci via une adresse fournie par synology sans configuration complexe.


----------

